# Unitronic title sponsor of Eurokracy 2014!



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/blog/?p=1864&preview=true*










Unitronic is pleased to be the title sponsor of Eurokracy 2014, the premiere VAG event in Canada, located at Napierville Dragway, June 28 2014. Eurokracy is unlike any other event that you’ve attended, focusing on providing enthusiasts and fans alike with more than just a typical “car show” experience. This year’s event will be bigger and better than ever before, with much in store so be sure to check out *www.Eurokracy.com* for full details, event info, and much more!

As always, Unitronic will be on-site displaying the latest Performance Software and Hardware products, in addition to an opportunity to get up close and check out Unitronic’s fleet of asphalt-shredding VW and Audi’s. Connect with Unitronic now to get exclusive promotions, details, and more information regarding Eurokracy 2014; *www.getunitronic.com*.

Have a look at last year’s edition video.


----------



## Pirulitovr6 (Sep 28, 2013)

When can we register for the event???


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

Pirulitovr6 said:


> When can we register for the event???


Next Monday ticket sales will be open. We'll post an update post here.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

What about the hotel?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

dorkage said:


> What about the hotel?


Same as last year. Will be announcing the info next week.

http://www.eurokracy.com/information/hotel/


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Same as last year. Will be announcing the info next week.
> 
> http://www.eurokracy.com/information/hotel/


Thought the hotel location was gonna be in the heart of Montreal this year?? Right near the clubs, etc..


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

07silverbullet said:


> Thought the hotel location was gonna be in the heart of Montreal this year?? Right near the clubs, etc..


I was hoping for that myself, but the hotel was quite nice and had a lot of parking, so maybe that's why it's staying there.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

dorkage said:


> I was hoping for that myself, but the hotel was quite nice and had a lot of parking, so maybe that's why it's staying there.


Exactly this. If we put your guys downtown your cars would be at greater risk of being broken or damaged. This way we can make sure that our security guards can focus on exactly what they need to focus on without as many distractions.

We are planning on getting some kind of shuttle service to the club and back though.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet. Once the shenanigans happen this show will be 100x better than H2Oi. Then show itself was miles better than H2Oi, but when the shenanigans happen you'll be the best euro car show in North America. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

dorkage said:


> Sweet. Once the shenanigans happen this show will be 100x better than H2Oi. Then show itself was miles better than H2Oi, but when the shenanigans happen you'll be the best euro car show in North America.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


haha thanks but we're hoping to contain the shenanigans by hosting a pre-party in downtown Montreal each Friday night before the show and an after party the Saturday night after the show.


----------



## dorkage (Jul 7, 2009)

Does the metro happen to have a stop near the hotel? The cab rides last year cost nearly as much as fuel did for the 1600KM trip each way. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

dorkage said:


> Does the metro happen to have a stop near the hotel? The cab rides last year cost nearly as much as fuel did for the 1600KM trip each way.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


There is a bus service near the hotel that will take you around town. Here's how to calculate your ride - http://www2.stm.info/taz48/index.php

We are looking into getting a bus service from the hotel to and from downtown Montreal for the pre-party


----------

